# My son's bumblebee costume



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

My son wanted one of those carboard transformers costumes that actually transformed. The engineering involved was more than I wanted to take on so I showed him a picture of another person at a Comicon event dressed as bumblebee and he was pleased with that. Here is what I have so far:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol, not the bumblebee I was expecting to see You have a great start on his costume, look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

not what i was expecting either. but i love how it looks so far!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry Bumblebee in my house only applies to transforming camaros, not winged insects


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

will look great, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Great idea!
AND CUTE AS HELL beagle sleeping upside down in the crate!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually there are three Beagles in that crate, I am crazy and decided to adopt three of those pesky things.


----------



## mousee23 (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG is this based on the original Bumble bee?I like the new movies but him being a camero still throws me off.Can you tell who my fav is?Even if it's the new one you should be proud.It takes a lot of love to commit to making your kids dream come true


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Words can't describe how much you love your son.

Enter him in all the costume contests!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding....


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Finished product


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW! That is great. He would have to take first prize in that.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Remarkable! He'll sweep the costume contests!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a wonderful job and I'll bet he's one proud kid


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME!! Best dad ever!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! That's one lucky kid!! My 6 year old son is looking at this, and begging me to make him an Optimus Prime one! Awesome job!!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
He is super happy and I cannot wait for him to go to the different Halloween events this year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's QUITE the feat of cardboard engineering! It looks great!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Love it!!! Looks great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That came out really well.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

It is... AMAZING!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly Smokes! That is good!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

That's great! I wish I had boys! I have 3 girls and it's all about ballerinas and princesses on Halloween at my house, except this year my middle one is going to be Dafney from Scooby-Doo and the baby is going to be Scooby.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Ryan Wern said:


> That's great! I wish I had boys! I have 3 girls and it's all about ballerinas and princesses on Halloween at my house, except this year my middle one is going to be Dafney from Scooby-Doo and the baby is going to be Scooby.


Oh that's too cute :cheesykin:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That come out wonderful! Great job!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

A few more

Oh and everywhere we went he had to stop and have pictures taken. He also won first place at the school carnival costume contest.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful! i bet you won't find this good a costume at the store! you both should be proud!


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

THAT ROCKS!! (can you make one for a 6ft 8" kid at heart?) I wanna be bumble bee!!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I think you would be interested in this guys costume from Comicon


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed - the costume turned out great!


----------

